# iPad 2 et cle USB ( ifile + jailbreak)



## davidcaro2 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 
Depuis que le jailbreak  ( + maj essentiel) est dispo, j essaye de faire lire mes clés USB a mon iPad 2 via file car j ai vu un peu partout sur le net que c était possible....
Malheureusement ça marche pas chez moi, mes clés n apparaissent pas dans ifile .
Quelqu un a une idée ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (12 Juillet 2011)

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire... "lire mes clefs USB"... Tu as un lecteur de clé USB pour iPAd ????


----------



## davidcaro2 (13 Juillet 2011)

Grace au camera conection kit , ça permet de brancher un appareil photo, mais aussi moins officiellement une cle USB

http://www.paperblog.fr/3790892/utiliser-une-cle-usb-sur-l-ipad-mode-d-emploi/

Il y a des dizaines de blog qui parlent de cette possibilité.

Mais visiblement ça marche pas avec toutes les clés car depuis mon dernier post j ai réussi a lire une vieille clé (usb1 je pense) et a visualiser les document qui y était stocké

Donc je cherche des témoignages de personnes qui utilisent cette fonction détourné


----------



## murphy33 (14 Juillet 2011)

Excellent l'astuce ! Ça m'intéresse fortement


----------



## Numa24 (15 Juillet 2011)

J'ai essayé avec deux clé usb de 4GO et 8GO, ça marche parfaitement chez moi


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (17 Juillet 2011)

Ahhhh...

Désolé je n'avais pas compris que tu parlais de lire une clef USB avec ce type d'accessoire que je vends d'ailleurs lol...

En générale celà fonctionne sans problème...

As tu essayer avec une autre clefs usb ???


----------



## davidcaro2 (17 Juillet 2011)

Numa24 a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec deux clé usb de 4GO et 8GO, ça marche parfaitement chez moi



Peux tu préciser quelle type de clés? Marque, usb2 ?
Tu es bien sur ipad2 avec quel iOS ?

Merci


----------



## Numa24 (18 Juillet 2011)

Je suis bien avec un ipad 2 en 4.3.3.
Ce sont deux clé usb que j'ai récupéré gratuitement avec le programme de fidélité orange, donc bas de gamme je pense, une est de marque dane elec, l'autre je sais pas, mais elles sont usb2 toutes les deux.
Mais est ce que ton accessoire marche avec un appareil photo et l'application photo pour récupérer les images ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Je test et je te tiens au courant


----------



## davidcaro2 (19 Juillet 2011)

Numa24 a dit:


> Je suis bien avec un ipad 2 en 4.3.3.
> Ce sont deux clé usb que j'ai récupéré gratuitement avec le programme de fidélité orange, donc bas de gamme je pense, une est de marque dane elec, l'autre je sais pas, mais elles sont usb2 toutes les deux.
> Mais est ce que ton accessoire marche avec un appareil photo et l'application photo pour récupérer les images ?




Oui ça marche bien avec les photos et vidéos de mon appareil
D ailleur ça marche aussi avec une vieille clé 128 mo mais je soupçonne que celle ci soit usb1 donc moins de conso.
Quand je branche les clés 8go j ai un message comme quoi elles consomment trop et qu elle ne fonctionneront pas, je l ignore donc mais pas de clés visible dans ifile.
Ipad2 4.3.3 avec jailbreakme et maj essentiel


----------



## will0ose (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part cette astuce me permet de prendre des films sur les pc de mes amis , ensuite je les transfère via ifile dans le dossiers vlc et voilà pas besoin de passer par itunes . 
Pour le boulot aussi où sur les ordinateurs il y a beaucoup de tableur excel , je met les tableurs sur la clé usb et transfère dans le dossier de quickoffice HD pro pour travailler dessus sur mon ipad . 
Ma clé usb est une tanscid (il me semble) de 2 giga


----------



## NQuoi (23 Juillet 2011)

AU lancement de l'Appel Connexion Kit, ça fonctionnait avec toutes les clés, sous iOS 4.2, les mises à jour suivantes ont diminuer la puissance du port de 100mA à 20mA, ce qui limite l'usage de clés USB.
Cette limitation empêche également de brancher un lecteur de carte.
Or sans cela, ce kit n'a aucun intérêt pour moi, c'est à dire que vider une carte CF nécessite de brancher l'APN, donc pas de prises de vue pendant ce temps, et c'est stupide.
Certes, ça marche encore avec les cartes SD, mais mes reflex sont en CF...

J'ai désespérément chercher à remettre la puissance à 100mA, mais n'est pas trouvé de solution.

Donc je ne l'utilise quasiment plus.

Merci Apple


----------



## dudul7 (17 Février 2012)

Bjr moi marche nickel iPad 2 (5.0.1) avec adaptateur USB est clé USB dt310 (256gb) avec ifile


----------



## Jrob (23 Février 2012)

La cle usb dt 310 est elle vraiment operationnelle avec l'ipad ?
Quelle est l'intenste requise pour ceux qui l'utilisent 
Où l'acheter ?
Merci
Jrob


----------



## thom-s (24 Février 2012)

Une petite question "ifile" est-il payant ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (24 Février 2012)

Oui, la version complète est payante...


----------



## Cblogpad (5 Mars 2012)

Avez-vous trouvé une clé basse consommation qui fonctionne avec le camera kit?


----------



## chti (9 Mars 2012)

De mon côté, je n'y parviens que depuis le jailbreak et avec ifiles donc.
Il faut un répertoire DCIM à la racine.... (comme pour les anciens Palm...)
C'est vraiment un gros "plus" du jailbreak...


----------



## Cblogpad (14 Mars 2012)

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une marque de clé USB basse conso. Des news de votre coté avec quelles clé le camera kit fonctionne t'il?


----------



## Capucine11 (14 Mars 2012)

Quel version iPad 2 avec quel iOS fonctionne avec le lecteur kit USB et surtout avec quel clé USB?

J'ai un ipad 2 et iOS 5.0.1 jailbreake Absynthe et j'ai essayé la clé Philipps citée ci-dessus mais cela ne marche pas.

Y a t'il quelqu'un chez qui ça marche réellement et avec quel matériel ?

J'ai essayé plusieurs clés USB qui ont moin de 100mA de consommation mais sans succès.


----------



## bboychris (13 Mai 2012)

Bjr à ts 
J ai trouve une solution pour les clef USB avec ifile, quand j ai installé ifile j'utilise une clef 4go tout allé bien . Je me suis commandé une 64go pour être tranquille et trop puissante 
Dégoûter .
Et en réfléchissant, j ai pense à un port multi USB qui aurai pu diminuer la sûr consommation 
De ma clef USB 64go et ça a fonction parfaitement bien


----------

